# Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar








*Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee (ICES 22, teilweise auch 24), neueste Zahlen!​*
Wir sind wie immer gut informiert und haben den neuesten Bericht der MS Solea vom Thünen Institut.

_Bericht über die 728. Reise des FFS „SOLEA“ vom 9. bis zum 25.11.2016  
Baltic International Trawl Autumn Survey (BITS) in der Arkona See und in der Mecklenburger Bucht (ICES SD 24+22) 

Es wurden insgesamt 58 Fischereihols und 58 Hydrographiestationen bearbeitet. 
Sauerstoff war bis zum Grund ausreichend vorhanden. _


Die MS Solea schleppt in verschiedensten Ostseegebieten standardisiert zur Bestandsermittlung. 

Auch das war Grundlage für den angeblich verschwundenen oder jedenfalls nicht gefundenen 2015er Jahrgang, der nach dem Einknicken des DAFV und seiner Landesverbände aus SH und MeckPomm und deren freiwilliger Angebote dann zum Baglimit führte und auch immer noch Argument für Angelverbote AWZ ist (Weil Dorsch angeblich Schweinswalfutter)

Die Fangdaten der MS Solea (Schiff vom TI) haben hier als Messgröße kg Fisch pro geschleppter Meile im nachfolgend gezeigten Bild.

Das alles aufgesplittet hier nach verschiedenen Tiefen in den verschiedenen Gebieten.

Der vermisste/nicht gefundene 2015er Jahrgang ging nach den neuesten Zahlen des Forschungsschiffes Solea nun aber auf einmal (nachdem die Angler das Baglimit schon drauf geknallt bekamen) "nur" zurück (NICHT stark zurück), der 2016er sei sogar aber STARK GESTIEGEN...

Interessant auch, dass der (angeblich mal verschwundene/stark reduzierte) 15er Jahrgang scheinbar im Tiefenhorizont 20 - 39 Meter NICHT abgenommen hat!!!

Und warum bei 2015 die ZUSAMMENFASSUNG ICES 22 und 24 im Datensatz fehlt, das kann man auch nur spekulieren - ob das (einfacher) zeigen würde, dass da vielleicht falsch und interessengeleitet interpretiert wurde?

Ein „zusammengebrochener“ Bestand sieht jedenfalls anders aus. 
Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob das ganze Theater mit Bag Limit für die Freizeitfischerei (Bürokratendeutsch - gemeint: Angler) wirklich so notwendig war.

Hier das Zitat aus dem Bericht mit Vergleich 2015/2016:





Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kami One (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Dazu gibt es in der Mediathek von 3Sat eine interessante Reportage , wo unter anderem auch die Arbeit und Erkenntnisse des Thünen Instituts dargestellt werden. Nicht jede Aussage dort ist richtig, dennoch sehenswert.

http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?mode=play&obj=57166


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Waren wir natürlich dran:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312917


----------



## Kami One (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Sorry, ist an mir vorbei gegangen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Dafür bin ich ja da ;-))))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Wie ich gerade schriftlich von "offizieller" Seite mitgeteilt bekomen habe, kannst Du dann bald ein neues Thema aufmachen, nämlich

"Meerforelle in der westliche Ostsee vor dem aus?"

Das ist nämlich der nächste Fisch, der entweder Fangbeschränkungen für uns Angler oder gar eine ganzjährige Schonzeit nach sich ziehen wird. 

Zitat "Der Meerforelle geht es schlecht, sie braucht dringend Schutzmaßnahmen."

Solange es keine alternativen Zahlen zu den Veröffentlichungen des TI geben wird, ist das die Bibel für die Politik. Die Zahlen werden meiner Meinung nach weder geprüft noch  hinterfragt, sondern sind in Stein gemeißelt. Da wird man von Seiten des TI kaum Zahlen (öffentlich) korrigieren, solange niemand danach fragt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Und der DAFV mit seiner kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP; Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wird dann mit ihrem neuen GF Seggelke auch da wieder wie schon beim Dorsch und bei den Angelverboten AWZ im vorauseilenden Gehorsam Zugeständnisse machen - wetten??

Der DAFV ist schliesslich Naturschutzverband.....


----------



## delowsky (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Also ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass es endlich Maßnahmen gibt, die den Dorschbestand der Ostsee schützen werden. Ich vermisse irgendwie eine "Selbstverpflichtung" der Angler diese Maßnahmen zu unterstützen. An Stelle dessen wird alles angezweifelt und Wege gesucht, um die neuen Einschränkungen zu umgehen. Ich brauche als jahrelanger Ostsee Kleinbootangler keine Zahlen oder Statistiken, die westliche Ostsee ist schon seit Jahren leergefischt, da brauche ich nur in mein Fangbuch zu schauen. Aber vielen Anglern ist das ja egal, Hauptsache es können alle so weiter machen "wie immer" !!!  Und wenn als nächstes die Meerforelle komplett geschützt wird , würde ich mich auch darüber freuen. Nur so hat die Ostsee überhaupt eine Überlebenschance... und wer würde sich nicht darüber freuen, in vielleicht 5 Jahren an die Ostsee zu fahren und mit 5 fetten 70 cm Dorschen nach einer Stunde Angelzeit nach Hause zu fahren ?????  In diesem Sinne Petri Heil und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## bacalo (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

|kopfkratwurde da nicht vor gar nicht langer Zeit von einem dänischem Fischzüchter ein Sonderbesatz durchgeführt


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



bacalo schrieb:


> |kopfkratwurde da nicht vor gar nicht langer Zeit von einem dänischem Fischzüchter ein Sonderbesatz durchgeführt


Regenbogner, nicht Meer----


----------



## kati48268 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



delowsky schrieb:


> Also ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass es endlich Maßnahmen gibt, die den Dorschbestand der Ostsee schützen werden. Ich vermisse irgendwie eine "Selbstverpflichtung" der Angler diese Maßnahmen zu unterstützen.


Wenn es Maßnahmen zum Dorsch"schutz" wären, wäre eine Akzeptanz bis Unterstützung vermutlich auch gegeben.
Wenn aber die Kürzung der (angebl.) Fangquote der Angler
den Berufsfischern wieder drauf geschlagen wird,
ist es nur noch ein Absurdum.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



delowsky schrieb:


> Also ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass es endlich Maßnahmen gibt, die den Dorschbestand der Ostsee schützen werden.



Und die Erde ist eine flache Scheibe..geschützt werden überwiegend die BF.



delowsky schrieb:


> Ich vermisse irgendwie eine "Selbstverpflichtung" der Angler diese Maßnahmen zu unterstützen.



Die letzten Monate auf einem I-Net freien Archipel verbracht?

Die Angler hatten Ideen, blieben aber u.a.dank Alleingang des dynamischen Duos (Frau Dr.und Knappe R.V.)
quasi aussen vor.

Das jetzt noch ala KP Parteitag beklatschen ?



delowsky schrieb:


> die westliche Ostsee ist schon seit Jahren leergefischt, da brauche ich nur in mein Fangbuch zu schauen.



Und die hat wer genau nochmal leergefischt?



delowsky schrieb:


> und wer würde sich nicht darüber freuen, in vielleicht 5 Jahren an die Ostsee zu fahren und mit 5 fetten 70 cm Dorschen nach einer Stunde Angelzeit nach Hause zu fahren ?????



Träum mal weiter..solange die andere Fraktion weiter politisch hofierten und subventionierten Raubbau betreiben  darf, dürfte in 5 Jahren das nächste  Baglimit folgen..so 1-max.3



delowsky schrieb:


> Und wenn als nächstes die Meerforelle komplett geschützt wird ,



..wirds in den Fischkisten immer noch kreativ "umgelabelte" zum Verkauf geben.

Ok,du als Angler fängst dann legal keine mehr.Vorbildlich das ganze.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn es Maßnahmen zum Dorsch"schutz" wären, wäre eine Akzeptanz bis Unterstützung vermutlich auch gegeben.
> Wenn aber die Kürzung der (angebl.) Fangquote der Angler
> den Berufsfischern wieder drauf geschlagen wird,
> ist es nur noch ein Absurdum.



Tja, und wir hierfür nur Opfer sind ist mir auch klar! Das geht aus einer Antwort auf meine Anfrage an das GEOMAR auch hervor.

Zitat:"Aber es ist von der Zeitserie her klar, dass nicht die Angler sondern die  Berufsfischer den Bestand überfischt haben."

Die Frage war nämlich (mal grob skizziert) "ob wir Angler, die Bestände ohne Berufsfischer dezimieren könnten"...

Die genaue Frage hier einzustellen macht ohne den gesamten Schriftverkehr zu veröffentlichen wenig Sinn.


----------



## iXware (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

na die BF haben die Ostsee nicht leergefischt, die fangen ja keinen Dorsch, sondern Kabeljau...

 und wech....


----------



## Eisbär14 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Ich kann nicht mehr....
War doch klar das uns die Taschen mit Steinen gefüllt werden um uns nicht mehr als Mitbewerber für die Industriefischrei zu haben.
Aber so blöd wie man uns als Angler hinstellt sind wir wohl doch nicht.
Was die Mefo's angeht kann ich nur sagen,das ich selbst gesehen habe wie Kistenweise Fische von 25-30 cm in den zu kleinen Netzen der Nebenerwerbsfischer und dann im Auto landen,
Denen sollte man auf die Finger kloppen.
Angepi**t ist dabei nur noch ein geringer Ausdruck.

Und zieht der Arsch auch Falten wir bleiben doch die Alten..

Frohes Fest


----------



## Svenni073 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

und das nächste Problem wird sein das die Quoten für die Angler nie wieder hoch gehen werden.Aber die von den Berufsfischern auf jeden Fall und die kleinen Dorsche die mit in die Netze gehen und drauf gehen(und das sind Tonnen)die zählen nicht mal zur Quote


----------



## Deep Down (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr....
> War doch klar das uns die Taschen mit Steinen gefüllt werden um uns nicht mehr als Mitbewerber für die Industriefischrei zu haben.



Ja, das ist jetzt ne richtig runde Nummer!


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Zitat: Und der DAFV mit seiner kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP; Präsidentin  des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wird dann mit ihrem neuen GF Seggelke  auch da wieder wie schon beim Dorsch und bei den Angelverboten AWZ im vorauseilenden Gehorsam Zugeständnisse machen - wetten??

Hast du da nicht jemand vergessen ??? Wie hieß der gleich noch ??? Vollhorst oder Vollborn oder so ähnlich ????

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Beim Gespräch jetzt aktuell in Berlin letzte Woche war er nicht dabei..


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

War sicher verhindert, arbeitet schon intensiv am Meerforellen-Kniefall oder so ......|gutenach|schild-g

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Deep Down (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Bei der Mefo gibt es doch teilweise schon Fanglimits und wann fängt man denn da mal mehrere am Tag oder regelmässig? 

Das ist echt ein Witz! Sollten sie sich mal ein Beispiel an Dänemark nehmen, die haben aktiv was für die Bestände der Meerforelle durch Verbesserung des Lebensraumes getan. Hier in D-Land verschwinden ja Fischereiabgaben, da nicht zweckgebunden, irgendwo im Staatssäckel!


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Hast du da nicht jemand vergessen ??? Wie hieß der gleich noch ??? Vollhorst oder Vollborn oder so ähnlich ????



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Ja, Thomas scheint anzufangen, sich auf die wenigen Seriösen unter den Untätigen oder das Angeln Gefährdenden zu beschränken #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Nochmal:
Der war da nicht dabei in Berlin...


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



> Das ist echt ein Witz! Sollten sie sich mal ein Beispiel an Dänemark nehmen, die haben aktiv was für die Bestände der Meerforelle  durch Verbesserung des Lebensraumes getan. Hier in D-Land verschwinden  ja Fischereiabgaben, da nicht zweckgebunden, irgendwo im Staatssäckel!


Die Fischereiabgabe ist  sogar stark zweckgebunden. Ist ja keine Steuer.


----------



## UMueller (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der vermisste/nicht gefundene 2015er Jahrgang ging nach den neuesten Zahlen des Forschungsschiffes Solea nun aber auf einmal (nachdem die Angler das Baglimit schon drauf geknallt bekamen) "nur" zurück (NICHT stark zurück), der 2016er sei sogar aber STARK GESTIEGEN...
> 
> Interessant auch, dass der (angeblich mal verschwundene/stark reduzierte) 15er Jahrgang scheinbar im Tiefenhorizont 20 - 39 Meter NICHT abgenommen hat!!!
> 
> ...



Ich bin gewiss dafür das Angler ihren Anteil ( Schonung der Laichdorsche bzw.) leisten sollten um den Dorschbestand zu verbessern. Hauptverantwortlich am Desaster ist aber die Kommerzfischerei die stets mehr fing als wie nachwachsen konnte. Und solange sie das tut ist das Baglimit für Angler nutzlos. Da braucht dann auch keiner mit Sprüchen wie " Aber ihr Angler wollt doch auch das es wieder mehr Dorsch in der Ostsee gibt " kommen.
Wenn es jetzt noch stimmt was der User Fisherbandit weiter oben schrieb, nämlich das mit der Meerforelle dann ..... "Gute Nacht was Angelei angeht". Soll diese Fischart jetzt etwa Küstenfischern zukommen. Sind dann ja keine Mefos sondern Ostseelachse. Wie schon gesagt Angler werden verarscht. Dennoch Frohe Weihnacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



UMueller schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt Angler werden verarscht. Dennoch Frohe Weihnacht.


Hauptsächlich mitverarscht leider mit von :
DAFV
LSFV-SH
LAV MeckPomm

Auch Dir schöne Weihnachten...


----------



## Amigo-X (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Meerforelle vor dem aus, hab schon davon gehört auch gelesen. wer hat sich das denn wieder ausgedacht ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Geomar hängt da dran...


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Frohe Weihnachten
wenn die Angler aufhören Meerforellen zu besetzen,steht sie tatsächlich ruckzuck vor dem Aus


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



delowsky schrieb:


> Also ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass es endlich Maßnahmen gibt, die den Dorschbestand der Ostsee schützen werden. Ich vermisse irgendwie eine "Selbstverpflichtung" der Angler diese Maßnahmen zu unterstützen. An Stelle dessen wird alles angezweifelt und Wege gesucht, um die neuen Einschränkungen zu umgehen. Ich brauche als jahrelanger Ostsee Kleinbootangler keine Zahlen oder Statistiken, die westliche Ostsee ist schon seit Jahren leergefischt, da brauche ich nur in mein Fangbuch zu schauen. Aber vielen Anglern ist das ja egal, Hauptsache es können alle so weiter machen "wie immer" !!!  Und wenn als nächstes die Meerforelle komplett geschützt wird , würde ich mich auch darüber freuen. Nur so hat die Ostsee überhaupt eine Überlebenschance... und wer würde sich nicht darüber freuen, in vielleicht 5 Jahren an die Ostsee zu fahren und mit 5 fetten 70 cm Dorschen nach einer Stunde Angelzeit nach Hause zu fahren ?????  In diesem Sinne Petri Heil und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


ich weiß nicht WO du angelst aber in mc pom ist die mefo seit jahren geschützt und zwar so, das der angler sie nicht fangen darf aber der berufsfischer sie in schaprode anlandet....selber gesehen auf ansprache ob der fisch nicht schonzeit hat ...geht dich nichts an und die mefo wurde wieder aufs schiff gebracht......so dann des weiteren der däne hat uns die mefo wieder zurückgebracht mit besatz seit ca.40 jahren und die SH angelvereine mit ihrem besatz und der staat hat geerntet und zum thema DORSCH habe mal an einer statistischen erhebung als kartenausgabestelle mitgewirkt und kann nur sage nach den angaben der angler was die so gefangen haben müsste die ostsee schon leer sein und da ich sie mit auf einem boot mitgenommen habe und gesehen habe wie sie angeln und NICHT gefangen habe war alles gelogen.....schöne feiertage.....ach so es gibt natürlich fangende angler aber die sind wie eine nadel im heuhaufen......ps ich kann weder angeln noch skat spielen  den rest kannst du dir denken.....


----------



## willmalwassagen (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Nicht jammern, Polizei rufen zur Beweissicherung, alles fotografieren und anzeigen ist der richtige Weg. Und zusätzlich, wenn bekannt, die zuständige Behörde anschreiben und drohen, wegen nicht durchführen der Aufsicht gegen sie Anzeige zu erstatten.

Bin zu weit weg vom Meer, sonst würde ich das auch da tun.
Schon mehrfach erfolgreich an Fischtreppen ohne Wasser erprobt. 

Aber Angler wollen ja nur angeln und jammern und nichts dafür tun, mit Ausnahmen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Nicht jammern, Polizei rufen zur Beweissicherung, alles fotografieren und anzeigen ist der richtige Weg. Und zusätzlich, wenn bekannt, die zuständige Behörde anschreiben und drohen, wegen nicht durchführen der Aufsicht gegen sie Anzeige zu erstatten.
> 
> Bin zu weit weg vom Meer, sonst würde ich das auch da tun.
> Schon mehrfach erfolgreich an Fischtreppen ohne Wasser erprobt.
> ...



Im Grunde hast Du Recht,
nur erzeugt dieses Verhalten einen faden Beigeschmack bei mir. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Oma, die jeden Falschparker der Stadt zur Anzeige bringt.
Dennoch ist es wahrscheinlich die einzige Möglichkeit etwas dagegen zu tun.:c


----------



## iXware (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast Du Recht,
> nur erzeugt dieses Verhalten einen faden Beigeschmack bei mir. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Oma, die jeden Falschparker der Stadt zur Anzeige bringt.
> Dennoch ist es wahrscheinlich die einzige Möglichkeit etwas dagegen zu tun.:c



da hast Du sicher recht... aber:
als Angler muß mich an die Spielregeln halten, als Lebensmittelproduzent  muß ich mich an regeln halten - sonst macht einem  das Gesundheitsamt die Hölle heiß - als Waldbesitzer darfst Du hier in Sachsen zB keine Kahlschläge machen sonst macht dir das Forstbehörde und das Natuerschutzbehörde die Hölle heiß... warum sollen das die Berufsfischer nicht müssen, gerade weil einige von ihnen eh schon extremen Schaden an der Natur verursachen (also die Industriefischer). Genau darum bin ich auch dafür, daß sich jeder BF an die Regeln halten muß und wenn er das nicht macht, muß er angezeigt und bestraft werden.

die Oma.. oder bei uns ist es ein Opa haben meist lange Weile und sind verbittert - besitzen meist aber gar kein Auto. Darum kommen sie meist nicht so gut bei den Mitmenschen an. Aber sie sind auch im Recht.


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

@bastido 
Genau diese falsche Einstellung verhindert bei vielen Anglern vieles. Ist nicht mein Ding, will ja nur angeln. Bis es nicht mehr geht oder was?


----------



## iXware (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

ich bin ja auch Gast an der Küste - ich würde mir dieses Recht auch nicht herausnehmen. Dafür sind die Einheimischen zuständig, ob Angler, Fischereiaufseher oder ganz normaler Bürger des Landes... Ich kenne auch gar nicht alle die Regeln, die ein Berufsfischer einzuhalten hat... 

Auch wirst Du sicher damit Recht haben, daß die Berufsfischer in ihrer Arbeit möglicherweise gar nicht eingeschränkt werden sollen, könnte vielleicht eine richtige Beobachtung sein. Das werden wir aber nicht sicher herausbekommen. 
Aber warum zum Teufel soll es eine Gruppe Menschen geben, die es sich herausnehmen dürfen Tiere von dieser Erde verschwinden zu lassen? warum darf der Berufsfischer den Dorsch vernichten, der Angler aber nicht? warum muß der Angler auf Dorsch verzichten der Berufsfischer wird aber nicht im gleichen Verhältnis eingeschränkt? Ich verstehe das nicht... Wenn der Dorsch geschont weren soll, dann sollen alle gleichermaßen verzichten. Ja, die BF bestreiten mit dem Fischfang ihren Lebensunterhalt, der Angler holt die Fische nur aus Spaß und langer Weile aus dem Wasser. das ist aber der einzige Unterschied? nur was hat der Dorsch von dieser Unterscheidung? dem wirds noch schlechter gehen
aber ich glaube ich bin Raus, denn ich hab nicht wirklich so viel Ahnung von Fischereipolitik. Ich versuche da gerade reinzukommen.


----------



## Hanni HRO (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Meiner Meinung nach läuft einiges völlig aus dem Ruder, obwohl die allermeisten dafür nix können! 

#MINDESTMAß....warum wird dieses immer wieder nach unten korrigiert? Damit man möglichst alle Dorsche "verwerten"darf und schneller nach hause fährt, weil der Eimer voll ist und die drei oder vier größeren laichfähigen Dorsche, die gaaaanz eventuell später an den Haken gegangen wären, nicht fängt? Und wann sollen diese unzähligen gefangenen 35cm Tierchen für Nachwuchs sorgen, wenn diese somit massenhaft mitgenommen werden? Total wiedersprüchlich! 
Mir persönlich tun auch einige private Fischer etwas  leid! ich betone EINIGE...nicht alle!!! .....wenn ich sehe wie bei Wind und Wetter der Fischer mit seinem 6m Kutter loszottelt um ein paar Netze auszulegen um regional Fisch anzubieten um über die Runden zu kommen und ein paar Tage später am Horizont ein riesiges norwegisches Trollingschiff mit Kilometer langen Schleppnetzen über den Gewässergrund rasiert, frag ich mich was kann der "kleine Mann" dafür? Nix!  
Hauptsache die Industrie macht Milliarden an Umsatz und irgendwelche Minister bestrafen die privaten Leute, weil sie entweder keine Ahnung haben oder selbst von höherangigen auf die Lichter bekommen....oder beides.....

Und die Einschränkung auf 5 Dorsche ist der größte Mist, welcher überhaupt beschlossen werden konnte!!!  Wie wird es denn ab Januar aussehen???? All die ohne Verantwortungsbewusstsein werden doch in kurzer Zeit fünf Dorsche im Eimer haben....und dann wird weitergeangelt und fleißig ausgetauscht und ausgetauscht.....nämlich der Größe nach! Alle zuvor gefangenen kleineren Fische werden doch wieder über Board geworfen.....hauptsache man hat bei ner Kontrolle max 5 Dorsche im Eimer :r 
Ich denke die allermeisten von uns sehen dass genauso, dass fangfrischer selbstgeangelter Fisch als Delikatesse zählen sollte und wir ihn auch dementsprechend behandeln und es "Ihn" eben nicht jedes Wochenende geben kann. Und somit sollte es auch gestattet sein, das jeder pflichtbewusste Angler ein oder zwei mal im Jahr eben seine 10 oder auch mal 15 Dorsche mitnimmt, damit man "Mutti und Omma" eben auch mal ne Freude machen kann. Ansonsten weis doch jeder wieviel Fisch er für eine Mahlzeit benötigt ohne sich anschließend den Froster bis an den Rand vollzupacken...aber leider sieht die Realität oftmals anders aus.
Es ist doch traurig und gleichzeitig lobenswert, dass wir Angler uns über diese Thematik die GEFÜHLT größten Gedanken machen und diejenigen die es wiklich betrifft, es am A....vorbei geht! 
In diesem Sinne, lasst uns jeder durch etwas Verantwortung gegenüber unserem wunderschönem Hobby dazu beitragen dass sich vor allem diese Situation wenigstens wieder etwas normalisiert, wir mit einem guten Gefühl nach Hause gehen und sagen können: "Es hat Spaß gemacht!" AMEN :vik:


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



iXware schrieb:


> da hast Du sicher recht... aber:
> als Angler muß mich an die Spielregeln halten, als Lebensmittelproduzent  muß ich mich an regeln halten - sonst macht einem  das Gesundheitsamt die Hölle heiß - als Waldbesitzer darfst Du hier in Sachsen zB keine Kahlschläge machen sonst macht dir das Forstbehörde und das Natuerschutzbehörde die Hölle heiß... warum sollen das die Berufsfischer nicht müssen, gerade weil einige von ihnen eh schon extremen Schaden an der Natur verursachen (also die Industriefischer). Genau darum bin ich auch dafür, daß sich jeder BF an die Regeln halten muß und wenn er das nicht macht, muß er angezeigt und bestraft werden.
> 
> die Oma.. oder bei uns ist es ein Opa haben meist lange Weile und sind verbittert - besitzen meist aber gar kein Auto. Darum kommen sie meist nicht so gut bei den Mitmenschen an. Aber sie sind auch im Recht.



Ich schrieb ja: "dennoch wahrscheinlich die einzige Möglichkeit"


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



bastido schrieb:


> Aha, also bin ich als Gastangler letzten Endes dafür verantwortlich, dass die Fischbestände der Ostsee rapide Abnehmen, weil ich meinen Urlaub nicht damit verbringe Berufsfischer anzuzeigen. Scheint mir doch sehr weit hergeholt.
> Im übrigen ist dies nicht mein Verständnis von demokratischer Gewaltenteilung. Wenn immer dort wo die von der Legislative aufgestellten Regeln von der Exekutive nicht durchgesetzt werden der Bürger diese Aufgaben übernimmt, sind wir ganz schnell bei Bürgerwehren und ähnlichem Unsinn.
> Und noch einmal, für die gesamte MV Ostseeküste stehen 15 Aufseher zur Verfügung. In einem anderen Fred ist zu lesen, dass es für Ostholstein genau einer ist.
> In den Küstenregionen leben nicht wenige von einem intakten Ökosystem Ostsee, insbesondere einem gesunden Fischbestand. Zur saure Gurken Zeit ist vor allem der Angeltourismus ein nicht zu unterschätzender Wirtschaftsfaktor. Das Bewusstsein dafür schein mir allerdings wenig ausgeprägt, da die Verstöße wie gesagt oft nicht zu übersehen sind. Die wirklich leidtragenden dieser Umstände werden nicht Angler sein, es gibt Reiseziele wo man angeln kann bis der Arzt kommt, sondern die Regionen an sich, da die Wirtschaftskraft abwandert. Da werden die paar verschwundenen Fischer das kleinste Problem darstellen.


#6#6#6#6#6#6
Problem erkannt.......
gebannt???

siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323221


----------



## UMueller (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



iXware schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch Gast an der Küste - ich würde mir dieses Recht auch nicht herausnehmen. Dafür sind die Einheimischen zuständig, ob Angler, Fischereiaufseher oder ganz normaler Bürger des Landes... Ich kenne auch gar nicht alle die Regeln, die ein Berufsfischer einzuhalten hat...



Was ist denn das für eine Haltung. #d Aber klar, nichts sehen, nichts hören nichts wissen. Sind ja andere für zuständig.#q
Angenommen du bist in einer anderen Stadt. Vor dir bricht eine alte Frau zusammen. Gehst du dann auch weiter? Bist ja nur Gast und würdest dir dieses Recht nicht herausnehmen. Ok zu krass das Beispiel. Hier gehts ja um Hilfe. Aber würdest du auch einen Einbruch nicht melden nur weil er nicht in deinem Ort passiert ? Nur mal als Beispiel.
Aber wenns niemanden stört, wenn Netze zu nah am Ufer stehen nicht mal die Angler dann macht sowas Schule und umso mehr Netze werden es dann sein. Ich finde es ist Pflicht jedes Anglers sowas zu melden. Wenn jetzt nach dem Rückgang des Dorsches es der Meerforelle ähnlich ergeht dann auch genau wegen dieser Haltung die du gepostet hast. Diese Fische ziehen ufernah. Angler haben was für diese Fischart getan und es wäre ein Unding wenn Fischer den Meerforellenbestand nun wieder plattmachen dürfen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

@bastido
Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen.
Wenn überhaupt, gehören die Behörden und die Ordnungsorgane an den Pranger


----------



## Jose (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



UMueller schrieb:


> ... Ok zu krass das Beispiel...



siehste, geht doch :g


----------



## iXware (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



UMueller schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Haltung. #d Aber klar, nichts sehen, nichts hören nichts wissen. Sind ja andere für zuständig.#q



nein natürlich nicht... so war das nicht gemeint.... ich als Gast werde nur nicht auf die Jagd nach BF gehen... wenn  mir was auffällt, dann werde ich das schon melden... mach ich ja hier im Binnenland auch. hier bei uns treiben sich genug Russen rum, die die Gewässer leerfangen - da wird auch in der Schonzeit schonungslos alles mitgenommen, Spinnangeln während der Raubfischschonzeit... sowas gibts zur genüge, das kotzt mich an. wenn mir da was auffällt, dann hab ich auch schon Videos davon gemacht und die Behörde  informiert.

Aber die Einheimischen, sehen da wesentlich mehr, als ich als Gast.


----------



## UMueller (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



iXware schrieb:


> Aber die Einheimischen, sehen da wesentlich mehr, als ich als Gast.



Ist alles gut iXware. :m Wie ich anderen Beiträgen hier entnehmen kann werden solche Verstöße der BF durchaus gemeldet oder angezeigt. Nur leider ohne Konsequenzen. Richtige Strafen gibt es da wohl nicht. Aber wenn solche Sachen überhaupt nicht mehr gemeldet werden heißt es nachher auch. "Was wollt ihr Angler überhaupt. Verstöße sind uns nicht bekannt". Wo kein Kläger da eben auch kein Richter.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Ich bleibe dabei!
Es ist und bleibt Sache der Fischereiaufsicht, der Polizei usw.
Ansonsten wird dem Denunziantentum Tür und Tor geöffnet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Da fällt mir nix mehr ein.

Was haben die denn bisher für Luftnummern als Vorhersagen abgeliefert, wenn das jetzt mit solchen Computerspielen alles besser wird? 

Und auf dieser Basis werden wirtschaftliche Existenzen vernichtet und zehntausenden Anglern der Spaß versaut?

Sowohl von Regierung, Behörden, Schützerp.. und Verbänden...

http://www.svz.de/lokales/rostock/w...scher-stellen-dem-dorsch-nach-id15700061.html


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Wir werden als Angler nur noch verarscht! Wegen 3- 5 Dorschen am Tag ist mir der Weg aus Süddeutschland zu weit!


----------



## UMueller (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei!
> Es ist und bleibt Sache der Fischereiaufsicht, der Polizei usw.
> Ansonsten wird dem Denunziantentum Tür und Tor geöffnet.


Das ist richtig. Richtig ist aber auch das die sowas kaum kontrollieren.Wenn überhaupt dann wohl eher auf Hinweise. Umso schlimmer wenn sowas dann nicht geahndet wird.Das ist wohl leider auch wahr. Für uns Angler bedeutet das dann eben weniger Meerforellen plus künftige Reglementierungen, wenn Fischwilderer(ja so nenn ich das) die nun mit ufernahen Netzen fangen können.Ich wiederhole mich ungern aber die Meerforelle ist ein Fisch wo hauptsächlich die Angler was für getan haben. Und als Angler sollte einem sowas wichtig erscheinen. Die Fischer können ja gerne auch welche fangen aber sie sollen sich an die Regeln halten. 
Das hat auch rein garnichts mit Denunziantentum oder Spitzelei zu tun sondern Zivilcourage. Wo sind da eigentlich unsere Verbände wenn es um solche Mißstände geht. Die könnten sowas ja auch mal öffentlich anprangern und den Finger in die Wunde legen. Andere Verbände machen das durchaus auch mal erfolgreich. Aber wenn Mißstände so hingenommen werden kriegt der Angler am Ende sowieso Schuld. Sei es das er zu blöd war die Meerforelle vor Überfischung zu bewahren (weil er den Raubbau hin nimmt) s.o. ufernahe Netze. Oder weil er sich den Schwarzen Peter zuschieben lässt (Angler fangen zuviel). Thünen wird das schon hinkriegen. Kann man schon fast drauf wetten.


----------



## UMueller (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nix mehr ein.
> 
> http://www.svz.de/lokales/rostock/w...scher-stellen-dem-dorsch-nach-id15700061.html



Mir auch nicht. Dorschbestände am Rechner vorausberechnen. Kann nicht funktionieren, wird nicht funktionieren. #q Au Mann#q  Den wesentlichen Grund für den Dorschrückgang haben sie aber nicht aufgeführt. Die Überfischung. Aber vielleicht erholen sich die Bestände bald wieder. Ähmm, rein virtuell natürlich. War ein Scherz.Vielleicht hilft auch die rosarote Brille Oder beten. Achtung nochn Scherz. Hungerdorsche ? Vielleicht kommen die ja noch zur Erkenntnis die Ostsee wäre zu nährstoffarm. Dann hilft nur noch Gülle. Das war nochn Scher........ . Das ganze ist nur noch verrückt.


----------



## Keyless (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Heute in der Ostsee Zeitung, Thünen lobt bis zu 100,- aus wenn ein makierter Dorsch abgegeben wird.
 Staffelung für einen mit einer Marke gibt's 20,-,mit zwei Marken 100,-.
 Jetzt fängt man also an belastbare Daten zu ermitteln, das Kind ist aber schon im Brunnen aufgrund von Glaskugelleserei und nachfolgenden Empfehlung#d.
 Im nachhinein wird aber jetzt versucht dem Ganzen einen wissenschaftlichen Anstrich zu geben.Also alles gut:m.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Keyless schrieb:


> Heute in der Ostsee Zeitung, Thünen lobt bis zu 100,- aus wenn ein makierter Dorsch abgegeben wird.
> Staffelung für einen mit einer Marke gibt's 20,-,mit zwei Marken 100,-.


Jeder wie er will - Anglerfeinden wie TI würde ich persönlich jedoch nicht auch noch helfen - und für Geld ists in meine Augen noch schäbiger, Angelkollegen an diese Elfenbeintürmler zu verraten..


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Lasst uns Marken herstellen und Dorsche abliefern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

das wiederum ist ne gute Idee )))


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



UMueller schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Richtig ist aber auch das die sowas kaum kontrollieren.Wenn überhaupt dann wohl eher auf Hinweise. Umso schlimmer wenn sowas dann nicht geahndet wird.Das ist wohl leider auch wahr. Für uns Angler bedeutet das dann eben weniger Meerforellen plus künftige Reglementierungen, wenn Fischwilderer(ja so nenn ich das) die nun mit ufernahen Netzen fangen können.Ich wiederhole mich ungern aber die Meerforelle ist ein Fisch wo hauptsächlich die Angler was für getan haben. Und als Angler sollte einem sowas wichtig erscheinen. Die Fischer können ja gerne auch welche fangen aber sie sollen sich an die Regeln halten.
> Das hat auch rein garnichts mit Denunziantentum oder Spitzelei zu tun sondern Zivilcourage. Wo sind da eigentlich unsere Verbände wenn es um solche Mißstände geht. Die könnten sowas ja auch mal öffentlich anprangern und den Finger in die Wunde legen. Andere Verbände machen das durchaus auch mal erfolgreich. Aber wenn Mißstände so hingenommen werden kriegt der Angler am Ende sowieso Schuld. Sei es das er zu blöd war die Meerforelle vor Überfischung zu bewahren (weil er den Raubbau hin nimmt) s.o. ufernahe Netze. Oder weil er sich den Schwarzen Peter zuschieben lässt (Angler fangen zuviel). Thünen wird das schon hinkriegen. Kann man schon fast drauf wetten.



Da ist vieles richtig, was Du schreibst. Dennoch müssen die Angler den Behörden auf die Sprünge helfen, nicht die Fischer. Leider tun die Verbände da nichts, obwohl dafür zuständig. Man könnte z.B. Pressweartikel schreiben, wie: *Fischereiaufsicht schaut zu, wie Fischer illegal Meerforellen plündern und vermarkten.*


----------



## Brillendorsch (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



UMueller schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Richtig ist aber auch das die sowas kaum kontrollieren.Wenn überhaupt dann wohl eher auf Hinweise. Umso schlimmer wenn sowas dann nicht geahndet wird.Das ist wohl leider auch wahr. Für uns Angler bedeutet das dann eben weniger Meerforellen plus künftige Reglementierungen, wenn Fischwilderer(ja so nenn ich das) die nun mit ufernahen Netzen fangen können.Ich wiederhole mich ungern aber die Meerforelle ist ein Fisch wo hauptsächlich die Angler was für getan haben. Und als Angler sollte einem sowas wichtig erscheinen. Die Fischer können ja gerne auch welche fangen aber sie sollen sich an die Regeln halten.
> Das hat auch rein garnichts mit Denunziantentum oder Spitzelei zu tun sondern Zivilcourage. Wo sind da eigentlich unsere Verbände wenn es um solche Mißstände geht. Die könnten sowas ja auch mal öffentlich anprangern und den Finger in die Wunde legen. Andere Verbände machen das durchaus auch mal erfolgreich. Aber wenn Mißstände so hingenommen werden kriegt der Angler am Ende sowieso Schuld. Sei es das er zu blöd war die Meerforelle vor Überfischung zu bewahren (weil er den Raubbau hin nimmt) s.o. ufernahe Netze. Oder weil er sich den Schwarzen Peter zuschieben lässt (Angler fangen zuviel). Thünen wird das schon hinkriegen. Kann man schon fast drauf wetten.



Da ist vieles richtig, was Du schreibst. Dennoch müssen die Angler den Behörden auf die Sprünge helfen, nicht die Fischer. Leider tun die Verbände da nichts, obwohl dafür zuständig. Man könnte z.B. Presseartikel schreiben, wie: *Fischereiaufsicht schaut zu, wie Fischer illegal Meerforellen plündern und vermarkten.*


----------



## Nidderauer (30. Dezember 2016)

UMueller schrieb:


> Andere Verbände machen das durchaus auch mal erfolgreich.


 
 Hallo,

 ich frag da jetzt lieber nicht nach einem konkreten Beispiel. 

 Wenn ich gerade an die herausragende Arbeit des Bundes deutscher Rassegeflügelzüchter (BDRG) denke in Bezug auf die herausragenden Leistungen bei der Verhinderung der Stallpflicht für das einzige weitestgehend natürlich im Freien gehaltene Federvieh.....

 Oder das, was der Deutsche Imkerbund DIB da im letzten Jahr dazu beigetragen hat, Glyphosat im Honig nachzuweisen. Ein einzelner Imker hat da seinen Honig auf eigene Kosten analysieren lassen, um hundertfache Grenzwertüberschreitungen ans Licht zu bringen. Viel mehr ist da bisher aber trotzdem nicht passiert, ähnlich verhält es sich mit Untersuchungen auf andere Spritzmittel. 
 Aktuell gibt es einen europaweiten Wachsskandal mit rein synthetisch hergestelltem Bienenwachs aus China. Dazu werden als Trennmittel zum Walzen der Wachsmittelwände (Wachsplatten mit vorgeprägter Zellenstruktur, die erleichtern den Bienen den Ausbau zu Waben) offenbar seit Jahren toxische Reinigungsmittel ohne Zulassung eingesetzt, die nicht nur den Bienen das Leben schwer machen, sondern auch im Honig landen. Die mit Abstand wenigsten Infos zu aktuellen Entwicklungen bei solchen Sachen erhält man grundsätzlich aus Deutschland.

 Es läuft einfach nix mehr zusammen in unserem Land, Hauptsache die Kassen der Großen klingeln anständig. Für solch vermeintlich anstößiges Verhalten, wie das unzulässig ufernahe Stellnetzfischen interessiert sich doch kein Mensch, aber wehe ein Angler steht 2 m zu weit dran am Wehr. 

 Irgendwo steht man als Angler zwangsläufig vor der Entscheidung, ob man dieses System weiter unterstützen möchte oder eben auch nicht. 

 Und beispielsweise seinen Urlaub lieber in solchen Ländern verbringt, die das halbwegs vernünftig geregelt bekommen.

 Oder Angelkarten eben nur noch für solche Gewässer kauft, die halbwegs vernünftig bewirtschaftet werden.

 Wie ich aus Mangel an selbst gefangenem Ostseedorsch in der letzten Zeit feststellen musste, ist der gefrostete im Handel erhältliche Kabeljau aus dem Nordostatlantik (norwegische See) nicht mal so schlecht. Geschmacklich finde ich den sogar besser, als den selbstgefangenen  Dorsch aus der Ostsee. Da werden aber mittlerweile auch Preise aufgerufen, unter 20 Euro/Kg ist nix mehr zu bekommen.

 Die nächste Dorsch-/Kabeljau-Angeltour geht jedenfalls nicht mehr an die Ostsee. Schon aus Prinzip.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## bombe220488 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Wann gibt es wohl mal wieder neue zahlen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Ich hab ne Meldung, dass die "um" 30 cm nun auch 2016er sein sollen/können..

Schnellwachsend halt..

Wobei sich die Thünener intern widersprechen..

Der eine "Dr." schreibt, man würde Dorsch um 30 cm dem 15er Jahrgang zuordnen..

Der andere, dass bis knapp 30 alles 2016er wäre (schnellwachsend) ..

Was davon am Ende öffentlich wird und mit welcher Argumentation - und welche Argumentation sie für weitere Einschränkungen für Angler daraus ableiten werden - das werden wir beobachten müssen.

Die werden eben noch was brauchen, um sich Zahlen "wissenschaftlich" zurecht zu schustern...

*Ich persönlich würde inzwischen nicht mehr mit solchen Instituten zusammen arbeiten und denen keinesfalls mehr Daten liefern, wenn die nach Fängen fragen, und kann auch ALLE Mereesangler nur davor warnen!!*
Wenn die sie mit so vielen Variablen so nachteilig für Angler auslegen, um damit die EU-Fischerei zu stärken...

Und dass das für uns Meeresangler angesichts der politischen Lage nicht leichter werden wird, prophezeie ich:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327706

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327725


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Obwohl man seitens Wissenschaft und Politik ja meinte, dass man West- und Ostbestand trennen müsse und daher auch die Quoten rühren, höre ich jetzt (ACHTUNG, noch unbestätigt!) , dass die guten Dorschfänge vor Rügen "gewanderter" Ostsdorsch sein soll - etwas, dass es angeblich ja nicht geben sollte, weswegen Bestände und Quoten getrennt wurden.

Nach plötzlich "schnellwachsenden" 2016er Dorschen, die es innerhalb eines guten Jahres auf 30 cm bringen nun also "gewanderte Ostsdorsche"...

Für mich persönlich sind das eher Entschuldigungen, wenn Fakten die "Institute" einholen, aber nicht mehr etwas, das man mit "seriöse Wissenschaft" beschreiben könnte... (naja, für 85 Millionen....)


----------



## bombe220488 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

10.11.17 bis 27.11.17 hat die Solea BITS auf dem Plan stehen, muss ich mich wohl noch gedulden.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

kann man wirklich so dumm sein oder is das satire??? und ja damit meine ich den herren administrator! unfassbar... kein wunder dass das anglerboard stirbt mit sollchen idioten! als ob du irgendeine ahnung von seriöser wissenschaft hättest... jeder zweite satz beweist das du nicht aber auch überhaupt nichts davon verstehst... gut man kann nicht alles wissen aber dann sollte man die fressen halten und nicht so tun als hätte man die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen!


----------



## Wegberger (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Hallo,



> kann  man wirklich so dumm sein oder is das satire??? und ja damit meine ich  den herren administrator! unfassbar... kein wunder dass das anglerboard  stirbt mit sollchen idioten! als ob du irgendeine ahnung von seriöser  wissenschaft hättest... jeder zweite satz beweist das du nicht aber auch  überhaupt nichts davon verstehst... gut man kann nicht alles wissen  aber dann sollte man die fressen halten und nicht so tun als hätte man  die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen!



|peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Dass Du das als TI - Mitarbeiter gerne anders sehen darfst, gestehe ich Dir zu.

Und danke, dass Du mit Deinem Posting zeigst, wie  Institutler so ticken und kommunizieren...

Bestärkt mich in meiner Meinung..


----------



## DxcDxrsch (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

du hast einfach keine ahnung was du sagst! und allein deswegen ist meine reaktion so heftig! wo zum teufel kann man sein profil löschen... ich will mit dem laden hier nichts mehr zu tun haben... und nein das ist kein trotz, nur maßlose enttäuschung! sicherlicher wars der falsche ton aber mein blut kocht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Mail mit Löschungswunsch an :
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de


----------



## DxcDxrsch (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

danke


----------



## rosebad (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Wo kommen den die guten Bestände von Meerforellen der letzten Jahre her? Von den Vereinen. Allein der Delmenhorster Angelverein entlässt jedes Jahr zwischen 80.000 und 100.000 Meerforellen aus der Vereinseigenen Zuchtanlage. Vor 15-20 Jahren hat doch keine S.... an der Küste von Meeforellen gesprochen. Dann sollte man mal die Stellnetzfischerei an der Küste.ein wenig drosseln, dann gibt es auch wieder genug Meeforellen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



DxcDxrsch schrieb:


> kann man wirklich so dumm sein oder is das satire??? und ja damit meine ich den herren administrator! unfassbar... kein wunder dass das anglerboard stirbt mit sollchen idioten! als ob du irgendeine ahnung von seriöser wissenschaft hättest... jeder zweite satz beweist das du nicht aber auch überhaupt nichts davon verstehst... gut man kann nicht alles wissen aber dann sollte man die fressen halten und nicht so tun als hätte man die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen!



also wenn hier wirklich jemand meint die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen zu haben, dann seid ihr dass. Ihr kommt mit nachweislich getürkten Zahlen, Behauptungen und vieles mehr und verkauft das auch noch als seriöse Wissenschaft.
Du bist seit 2004 hier registriert und schreibst heute deinen ersten Post, Wahrscheinlich hast Du hier die ganzen Jahre nach irgentwelchen Zahlen gesucht und die dann nach gutdünken hochgerechnet.:r
Und statt sich jetzt einer Diskusion zu stellen, verschwindest Du lieber in der Versenkung.
Sehr seriös #q


----------



## Franky (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Tss... Ich kenne auch nur wenige Institute, die sich in der Praxis (also im richtigen Leben) bewähren. Und mit den Leuten kann man sogar vernünftig reden, selbst wenn man falsch liegt und Bullshit erzählt. Wenn man nur im Keller hockt, vor sich rumrechnet, besteht meiner Erkenntnis nach offenbar die Gefahr, den Realitätsbezug und Kommunikation zu verlieren.
Sonst hätte ich mich auch über eine plausible Erklärung über die Vorkommnisse erfreut, statt mir so'ne nichts (oder vielleicht doch vielsagende) "Brandrede" antun zu müssen!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Leute Leute Leute...docdorsch ist kein thünling!!!
Er hat halt nur n bißchen ahnung von Wissenschaft!

das ab ist aber tatsächlich nur noch ein sammelpunkt der nichtswissenden dummschwätzer...

aber echt witzig was manche hier von sich geben, besonders die geschichten der gebrüder finkbeiner-weiter so:q


----------



## dreampike (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

@rosebad: Das ist so nicht richtig. Meerforellenfischen war in der Ostsee schon immer attraktiv, vielleicht hat man in der Vor-Internet-Zeit nicht so einen Hype darum gemacht. Die Kunde von einer tollen Meerforellenfischerei erreichte schon 1993 das ferne Bayern, so dass ich vor 24 Jahren das erste Mal mit der Watbüx in der Ostsee stand. Und ich war dort definitiv nicht alleine unterwegs... 
Vor 15 Jahren, also 2002,  da war der Me-Fo-Hype bereits einige Jahre voll im Gange... seither sieht mich die Küste auch nicht mehr so oft, ist mir zu viel los...

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



observer schrieb:


> Leute Leute Leute...docdorsch ist kein thünling!!!


Er hatte halt im Profil TA Thünen stehen..

Du hast aber recht:
Deswegen muss das nicht stimmen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



observer schrieb:


> Leute Leute Leute...docdorsch ist kein thünling!!!
> Er hat halt nur n bißchen ahnung von Wissenschaft!
> 
> das ab ist aber tatsächlich nur noch ein sammelpunkt der nichtswissenden dummschwätzer...
> ...



Da bin ich wirklich froh, dass wir Dich hier haben. Du wirst uns jetzt sicherlich genau erklären, was wir nichtswissenden Dummschwätzer denn alles faslch machen und nicht wissen.

Das Du hier jetzt in die Kerbe haust, passt ja dazu, dass Dein (Internet)Freund Doc Dorsch -zumindest laut Deinem Profil - ähnliche Aussagen getätigt hat. Lächerlich! Aber ich bin auf Deine Ausführungen und Erklärungen jetzt wirklich gespannt. Kläre uns doch jetzt bitte zu der Situation zum Dorschbestand in der Westlichen Ostsee auf. Wir Dummschwätzer warten auf Deine Hilfe. Danke Allwissender!


----------



## Franky (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> [[..] Wir Dummschwätzer warten auf Deine Hilfe. [..]



Lars, ich fürchte, da werden wir lange warten dürfen... :g#c


----------



## 50er-Jäger (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



DxcDxrsch schrieb:


> du hast einfach keine ahnung was du sagst! und allein deswegen ist meine reaktion so heftig! wo zum teufel kann man sein profil löschen... ich will mit dem laden hier nichts mehr zu tun haben... und nein das ist kein trotz, nur maßlose enttäuschung! sicherlicher wars der falsche ton *aber mein blut kocht*!




 Jo bei den meisten von euch Büroakrobaten, zu lange und zu heiß!


----------



## Flatfish86 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



bastido schrieb:


> Daniel Pauly ist im Übrigen derjenige welcher vom ICES und der Kommission geradezu verspottet wurde als er deren wissenschaftliche Grundlagen anzweifelte. Begründung: Kanada ist nicht die Ostsee.



Daniel Pauly hat aber kürzlich auch in einer Nature Veröffentlichung (https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms10244) dargestellt, dass insbesondere Daten zu Fangmengen der kleinskaligen Fischerei, inkl. der Freizeitfischerei unvollständig sind oder fehlen (nicht die der Industriefischerei) und daher die Fangmengen in vielen Regionen der Welt unterschätzt werden. 

Zitat: "The lack of attention that small-scale fisheries suffer in most parts of the world  manifests itself in potentially misleading statistics that are  submitted annually by many member countries of the Food and Agriculture  Organization of the United Nations (FAO), which may omit or  substantially underreport small-scale fisheries data"..."This data set, however, may not only underestimate artisanal (that is, small scale, commercial) and subsistence fisheries, but also generally omit the catch of recreational fisheries, discarded bycatch and illegal and otherwise unreported catch, even when some estimates are available".


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Dafür werden die Fangzahen der Angler vom Thünen viel zu hoch und auf Grund mehr als mangelhafter Datenerhebung "geschätzt" und "hochgerechnet", die allen praktischen Erfahrungen der Angler widersprechen mit Aussagen wie "Angler fangen immer ca. gleichviel, unabhängig vom Bestand der Dorsche"...

Wir haben Zahlen von Vereinen, die wirklich JEDEN Fisch gezählt und PROTOKOLLIERT haben (nicht wie Thünen umgefragt, geschätzt und "hochgerechnet"), und wo Unterschiede je nach Jahr von über 150% in den Fängen (bei mehr als 1000 Anglern mit jeweils mehr als 100 Ausfahrten/Jahr) zu finden sind mit jeweils einem schlechten Jahr im 3-Jahres-Rhythmus (über Jahre/Jahrzehnte aufgezeichnet) ..

Deswegen werde ich denen vom TI ja keinerlei Daten mehr geben oder denen helfen Daten zu bekommen, sondern davor warnen, mit diesem Institut der EU-Fischerei und gegen Angler irgendwie zu kooperieren..

Wie die "Daten" sammeln, kann man auch gerne bei Kapitän Thomas Deutsch erfragen, (nur bei gutem Fangwetter, schlechte Tage werden ausgelassen, das dann hochgerechnet nur von besten Fangtagen.......), damit Angler mit möglichst hohen Fängen angegeben werden können.

Aber das muss natürlich jeder selber wissen, ob und wem er welche Daten preisgibt..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

so isses bastido..


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



observer schrieb:


> Leute Leute Leute...docdorsch ist kein thünling!!!
> Er hat halt nur n bißchen ahnung von Wissenschaft!
> 
> das ab ist aber tatsächlich nur noch ein sammelpunkt der nichtswissenden dummschwätzer...
> ...



Das ist an Überheblichkeit wohl kaum zu überbieten.
Du glaubst wohl dass hier nur Klempner und Strassenkehrer schreiben.#d|krach:


----------



## raubangler (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das ist an Überheblichkeit wohl kaum zu überbieten.
> Du glaubst wohl dass hier nur Klempner und Strassenkehrer schreiben.#d|krach:



Ich kenne einige Klempner, die gar nicht so doof sind.
Und wenn man deren Abrechnungen anschaut, dann sieht man, dass die ebenfalls Zahlen fälschen können.


----------



## mefofänger (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



DxcDxrsch schrieb:


> kann man wirklich so dumm sein oder is das satire??? und ja damit meine ich den herren administrator! unfassbar... kein wunder dass das anglerboard stirbt mit sollchen idioten! als ob du irgendeine ahnung von seriöser wissenschaft hättest... jeder zweite satz beweist das du nicht aber auch überhaupt nichts davon verstehst... gut man kann nicht alles wissen aber dann sollte man die fressen halten und nicht so tun als hätte man die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen!




unterste schublade dieses verhalten !!!!!! mehr schreibe ich mal lieber nicht hier zu !!!!!!!!!!!wenn man schon ein admi kritisiert dann zivilisiert!!!!!


----------



## Greinersepp (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

mefofänger ich gebe Dir recht, Hirnlose Beleidigungen gehen nicht.


----------



## raubangler (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



DxcDxrsch schrieb:


> ...als ob du irgendeine ahnung von seriöser wissenschaft hättest...



Bei dieser ganzen Diskussion bzgl. Thünen (läuft ja schon einige Jahre) ist auffällig, wie häufig der Begriff 'Wissenschaft' verwendet wurde.

Entweder sind sie sich selbst dessen nicht so sicher und müssen es sich deshalb immer wieder selbst bestätigen oder es wird einfach mangels Argumente und Fakten diese Nebelkerze geworfen.
Oder beides....


----------



## Brillendorsch (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige Klempner, die gar nicht so doof sind.
> Und wenn man deren Abrechnungen anschaut, dann sieht man, dass die ebenfalls Zahlen fälschen können.



Ich entschuldige mich hiermit bei allen Klempnern und Straßenkehrern.


----------



## seekatzehorst (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Meerforelle vor den aus?
Und warum springen die mir fast ins Boot?
Wär forscht so was???|bigeyes|kopfkrat|uhoh:#q


----------



## uwe Leu (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Trau nur der Statistik die Du selber fälscht, dass wird alles so geliefert wie es unser herrschender Minister wünscht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



uwe Leu schrieb:


> Trau nur der Statistik die Du selber fälscht, dass wird alles so geliefert wie es unser herrschender Minister wünscht.


Jajaja, die "Wissenschaft" - früher dachte ich anders, man lernt dazu.
Ich würde Dir nicht mehr widersprechen wollen..


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Hier in D-Land verschwinden ja Fischereiabgaben, da nicht zweckgebunden, irgendwo im Staatssäckel!


Ja? ist das so?
Bei Steuern dürfen die das, Abgaben sind zweckgebunden - also nach meinem Verständnis.
Daher meine Frage - wird die Fischreieabgabe wirklich nicht Zweckgebunden eingesetzt? Bin gerne bereit dazu zu lernen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Lörrach - B-W....

Ketzerisch:
FA ist staatlich geduldete Selbstbedienung für LFVBW-Verbanditen..

Was da teilweise abgeht... 

Tipp:
Nachfragen, WAV Stuttgart, Präsi..


----------



## Krabat_11 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lörrach - B-W....
> 
> Ketzerisch:
> FA ist staatlich geduldete Selbstbedienung für LFVBW-Verbanditen..
> ...



Also nicht Staastkasse, darum gings. Dass die FA offensichtlich von anderen Mitmenschen zweckentfremdet wird.....
Ach ja, Thomas - ich angle nicht in B-W.

Ein Hoch auf die EU #6


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Ja? ist das so?
> Bei Steuern dürfen die das, Abgaben sind zweckgebunden - also nach meinem Verständnis.
> Daher meine Frage - wird die Fischreieabgabe wirklich nicht Zweckgebunden eingesetzt? Bin gerne bereit dazu zu lernen.




 In Schleswig-Holstein werden von den 10,-€ jährlich 1,80€ den Erhebungsstellen zugestanden, die restlichen 8,20€ sind zweckgebunden, ist im Landesfischereigesetz und dessen Durchführungsbestimmung so geregelt:



> *Landesfischereigesetz § 29*
> 
> (4) Die oberste Fischereibehörde verwendet die Mittel unter Abzug der Verwaltungskosten nach pflichtgemäßem Ermessen zur Förderung der Fischbestände, der Gewässer und der Fischerei. Es sind insbesondere zu fördern:
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Rheinangler (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> In Schleswig-Holstein werden von den 10,-€ jährlich 1,80€ den Erhebungsstellen zugestanden, die restlichen 8,20€ sind zweckgebunden, ist im Landesfischereigesetz und dessen Durchführungsbestimmung so geregelt:



@Dorschgreifer... da steht geschrieben, dass die 8,20 € dem Land Schleswig Holstein zustehen. Inwiefern sind die dadurch zweckgebunden, bzw. was ist der Zweck (Nutzen) für Angler? 

Ist das wirklich so klar geregelt, dass die Kohle der Angler auch in "unserem Interessenbereich" verbleibt? Ich habe daran meinen Zweifel und befürchte, dass die 8,20 € irgendwo im Behördensumpf versickern und bestenfalls ein Bruchteil davon zugunsten der Angler investiert wird. Schlimmstenfalls werden davon der Nabu und andere ähnliche Vereinigungen mit unterstützt - zumindest habe ich diese Befürchtung....


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Macht doch dazu (Verwendung Fischereiabgabe) ein eigenes Thema.

Bin mir sicher, da würde einiges rauskommen....

Das eigentliche Thema hier:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Thomas, ich weis...., nur damit das noch abschließend geklärt ist.



Rheinangler schrieb:


> @Dorschgreifer... da steht geschrieben, dass die 8,20 € dem Land Schleswig Holstein zustehen. Inwiefern sind die dadurch zweckgebunden, bzw. was ist der Zweck (Nutzen) für Angler?
> 
> ....



Wofür das Land das verwenden muss steht im oberen Teil, aus dem Landesfischereigesetz § 29.

 Dadurch wird z.B. gefördert:

 Lachs, Meerforelle, Quappe, Schnäpel, Aal usw..., findest Du hier genauer:

https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/foerderung.html


----------



## Rheinangler (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Danke - wusste ich nicht. Gut so...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Macht doch dazu (Verwendung Fischereiabgabe) ein eigenes Thema.

Bin mir sicher, da würde einiges rauskommen....

Das eigentliche Thema hier:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Januar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bombe220488 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

gibt es auch neuere Zahlen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Im Januar wieder, denke ich.


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Die Kleinstkinderstube scheint sich auf ihrem Weg zur Geschlechtsreife positiv zu entwickeln. Wenn man sie in Ruhe lässt, gibt es in einigen Jahren vielleicht ein paar Kollegen, deretwegen man zumindest in Erwägung ziehen kann, via Handangel geeignete Köder ins Wasser zu halten.
Da die Managementpläne allerdings langfristig angelegt sind, wird man zunächst einmal schauen müssen, ob dieser Trend anhält, um zu gegebener Zeit zu entscheiden, ob es verantwortbar ist, die Quoten zu erhöhen. Eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Frühling...

Von einem jetzt schon gesunden oder gesundeten Bestand zu sprechen, ist übrigens fern jeder Realität. Dorsch und Stichling ist schon was anderes. Gesund hat auch etwas mit gesunder Größenverteilung zu tun. Hierzu meine ich mich auf dem Hintergrund jedenfalls meiner eher nördlichen anglerischen Erfahrungen zu erinnern, dass die allseits beliebten Bartenträger durchaus das Potential haben, weitaus länger als 100cm und weitaus schwerer als 15 Pfund zu werden. Aber vielleicht waren die von mir light getackled aus dem Wasser komplimentierten Jungs jenseits von 15 kg bis ü 20kg keine Dorsche, sondern Kabeljau, also was grundsätzlich anderes.
Übrigens wäre es pfiffig, sich statt des leidigen Baglimits als Angler darauf zu beschränken, ausschließlich mit Großgummis im Stile des Cutbait Herring, und zwar nur mit Einzelhaken ohne Angstdrilling, zu fischen. Nix Beifänger, nix Metall, mit dem man bei entsprechender Hakenbewaffnung selbst die kleinsten Dörschchen reißen kann. Wer unter diesen sportlichen, die Kleinfische schonenden Bedingungen das tägliche Limit in der Ostsee schafft, ist definitiv reif für ne ''Angler des Jahres'' Auszeichnung.

P.S.: In memoria verbunden mit dem kompletten Unverständnis dafür, dass man auch nur in Erwägung ziehen kann, 40cm Dorsche aus dem Wasser zu holen und abzuschlachten: Rai mit seinen Kumpels Micha und Dirk - http://japantackle.com/photo_gallery/germany.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> sich statt des leidigen Baglimits als Angler darauf zu beschränken,


Es wäre cleverer, statt eines Baglimits für Angler , welches darin gipfelt, dass die EU-Industriefischerei damit das dreifache mehr rausholen darf als gegenüber dem Ursprungsvorschlag, das nachhaltige Angeln ohne Beschränkung zu erlauben und besser die Indiustriefischerei richtig einzuschränken.
Zumal der Tourismus wesentlich mehr volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz generiert und absolut nachhaltig ist.

Das Problem der Zahlen dieser "Wissenschaft" bleibt ja dennoch:
Es sind keine Zahlen auf guter Datenbasis, sondern leider nur, wie es in der EU heisst, die besten verfügbaren - und die kommen von nicht als anglerfreundlich bekannten "Instituten"..

Und selbst schon die Zahlen auf unzureichender Basis von eher anglerfeindlichen "Wissenschaftlern"  zeigen die signifikante Erholung (unabhängig davon was alles an "wissenschaftlich" nicht vorhandenem Dorsch gefangen wurde bzw. verreckt ist )(Eckernförde, Sauerstoff)..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der vermisste/nicht gefundene 2015er Jahrgang ging nach den neuesten Zahlen des Forschungsschiffes Solea nun aber auf einmal (nachdem die Angler das Baglimit schon drauf geknallt bekamen) "nur" zurück (NICHT stark zurück), der 2016er sei sogar aber STARK GESTIEGEN...
> 
> Interessant auch, dass der (angeblich mal verschwundene/stark reduzierte) 15er Jahrgang scheinbar im Tiefenhorizont 20 - 39 Meter NICHT abgenommen hat!!!
> 
> ...




Dass zudem in Europa selbst "Wissenschaftler" bei der Quotenfestlegung intern zugaben, dass die Anglerqoutierung spätestens ab 2019 weg gehört, wird von Schützern, anglefeindlicher Politik, Behörden und deren staatsbezahlter, vergrünter Helfershelfer gerne unterschlagen..

Davon ab wird leider weiterhin wohl das Zahlenmaterial auf unzureichender Basis dieser "Wissenschaftler" weiterhin Grundlage für Zerstörung des nachhaltigen Angeltourismus zu Gunsten der EU-Industriefischerei sein...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumal der Tourismus wesentlich mehr volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz generiert und absolut nachhaltig ist.
> 
> ..



Mit dem Tourismus zu argumentieren ist momentan ungünstig, zumindest im Allgemeinen...

 Denn grundsätzlich gab es 2017 nicht ansatzweise einen Einbruch, sondern eher eine Zimmer- und Campingplatzauslastung wie kaum zu vor..., alleine für den September 2017 eine Steigerung von 6% gegenüber dem Vorjahr 2016...:

https://www.statistik-nord.de/fileadmin/Dokumente/Presseinformationen/SI17_158.pdf

 Entweder bleiben die Angler nicht aus, oder deren Niesche wurde vollkommen ausgenutzt und sogar überschritten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Entweder bleiben die Angler nicht aus, oder deren Niesche wurde vollkommen ausgenutzt und sogar überschritten...


Zweiteres

Denn frag mal in den Läden in Heiligenhafen und auf Fehmarn, die direkt betroffen sind, und guck Dir Fahrgastzahlen auf den Kutter an...

Auch da ist das Nachbarland schlicht weiter:
Angeltourismus - Millionen an den Haken: Fünen Küsten- und Fischereizentrum

Habe ich weiterhin kein Problem, damit zu argumentieren, da bewiesen wird, dass es anders und anderswo besser geht ..


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Bewiesen ist lediglich, dass wir Stand heute über einen aus Geldgier komplett runtergewirtschafteten Bestand reden, der allenfalls in quantitativer Hinsicht erste Ansätze zur Erholung zeigt.
Das Ganze ist doch nichts anderes als die Verteilung eines Fells, dass nur noch aus 10 mageren Häärchen besteht.

Good luck beim Minidorschfang in der 1Pfund Klasse per Handangel. Mehr Nachhaltigkeit und Wertschöpfung gehen nicht. 

Eigentlich müsste der Laden komplett geschlossen werden, und zwar für alle Beteiligten. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben die Norweger das mal aus Anlaß komplett zusammengebrochener Heringsbestände in der Lofotenregion gemacht. 5 Jahre Baustop.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Bewiesen ist lediglich, dass wir Stand heute über einen aus Geldgier komplett runtergewirtschafteten Bestand reden, der allenfalls in quantitativer Hinsicht erste Ansätze zur Erholung zeigt.
> Das Ganze ist doch nichts anderes als die Verteilung eines Fells, dass nur noch aus 10 mageren Häärchen besteht.
> 
> Good luck beim Minidorschfang in der 1Pfund Klasse per Handangel. Mehr Nachhaltigkeit und Wertschöpfung gehen nicht.
> ...




jajaja, alles kaputt machen mit Komplettstop kommt oft gerne von Leuten, die nicht für praktisches Arbeiten oder Dienstleistung bezahlt werden, sondern in Behörden sitzen, Lehrer, "Wissenschaftler" sind etc., denen alles mögliche schützen wichtiger ist als Menschen schützen.

Deren Gattin dann im SUV-Zweitwagen zu Aldi fährt, China-Bio kaufen..
;-)))

Unterstelle ich Dir natürlich NICHT, fällt mir nur in vielen Diskussionen auf..

Fakt ist und bleibt, dass der Bestand Westdorsch von diesen "Wissenschaftlern" nicht annähernd auf vernünftigem Datenmaterial hochgerechnet und geschätzt werden kann, beim Ostdorsch geben sies wenigstens zu ..


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

So wie es aussieht reguliert eine weitaus grössere Macht als die Politik oder "Tierschutzlobby" in Zukunft die Dorschentnahmemenge- der Kapitalistische Markt. Die Fischer klagen schon. 70 Cent pro Kilo Dorsch, das lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

wenn was so selten ist, wieso kanns dann so billig sein?

Siehe dazu auch:
Was macht den Fisch so teuer


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

In der norwegischen Barentsee werden 1Mio Tonnen/Jahr (wer soll das bitteschön alles essen)bester Kabljau gefangen, das drückt den Preis. Dazu kommen noch zusätzlich diese Farmfische wie Pangasius usw...da können die Fischer einfach nicht mithalten.


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jajaja, alles kaputt machen mit Komplettstop kommt oft gerne von Leuten, die nicht für praktisches Arbeiten oder Dienstleistung bezahlt werden, sondern in Behörden sitzen, Lehrer, "Wissenschaftler" sind etc., denen alles mögliche schützen wichtiger ist als Menschen schützen.
> 
> Deren Gattin dann im SUV-Zweitwagen zu Aldi fährt, China-Bio kaufen..
> ;-)))
> ...



Nichts als Vorurteile.
Meine Frau ist fast ausschließlich mit unserem Tesla S P 100D unterwegs, ich selbst nur gelegentlich und aus Vergnügen mit meinem guten alten Porsche 993, weil ich fast alles mit meinem Trek Bike erledigen kann. Wobei wir für Urlaubstripps immer mehr unseren ursprünglich eher aus romantischen Erwägungen - der alte T2 war geil- angeschafften California zu schätzen wissen, ggfs. auch mit Hänger für die Harley.

So ist es eben, wenn man dienstleistend für Menschen (in meinem Fall Studierende) tätig ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*

Wenn das konsequent durchgezogen wird, kräht in ein paar Jahren kein Hahn mehr nach dem Dorschmanagement, geschweige denn den Zuständen davor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nichts als Vorurteile.
> Meine Frau ist fast ausschließlich mit unserem Tesla S P 100D unterwegs, ich selbst nur gelegentlich und aus Vergnügen mit meinem guten alten Porsche 993. Wobei wir für Urlaubstripps immer mehr unseren ursprünglich eher aus romantischen Erwägungen - der alte T2 war geil- angeschafften California zu schätzen wissen, ggfs. auch mit Hänger für die Harley.
> 
> So ist es eben, wenn man dienstleistend für Menschen (in meinem Fall Studierende) tätig ist.



Was war nicht zu verstehen??


> *Unterstelle ich Dir natürlich NICHT,* fällt mir nur in vielen Diskussionen auf..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Dorschbestand westliche Ostsee vor dem Aus? Neueste Zahlen vom Thünen Institut*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wenn das konsequent durchgezogen wird, kräht in ein paar Jahren kein Hahn mehr nach dem Dorschmanagement, geschweige denn den Zuständen davor.


Klar kräht keiner mehr, wenn alle pleite sind..

Wer soll nochs Maul aufmachen dann??

Perfider Plan..

Statt EU-Industriefischerei auszuzahlen für Nichtfänge, nachhaltige Küstenfischerei und  Angeltourismus zu stützen, wird lieber anglerfeindliche "Wissenschaft" für nix gepampert...:
 Der Baglimit-"Betrug": 85 Mio. für Wissenschaft - 0 Euro für Dorsche und Angler

Dass sowas vor allem die klasse finden, die von dem System profitieren, ist mir klar..

Die wirklich arbeiten müssen und Dienstleistungen erbringen (normale Fischer, Angeltourismus etc.) und nicht nur aus dem Elfenbeinturm Verzicht für andere predigen (Wasser predigen und Wein saufen), die kann man ja vor die Hunde gehen lassen..


----------

